# 6 inch benchtop jointer



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Are the tables aluminum or cast iron? I bought a cheap Porter cable 6" bench top off Craig's list that looks like a similar design and the aluminum tables on it are it's second weakest link. It has no way to adjust them. The weakest link is the fence. It's locking mechanism is not very solid and it is difficult to get it square and feel like it's going to stay that way, not to mention that, also being aluminum, flexes a bit. What do you think of the fence on this one?

BTW, the dust port on the PC is also just a standard shop vac fitting and as a longs as I remember to turn it on, works perfectly.


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

The tables are definitely cast iron, although they are not super thick and heavy they do add some weight to the jointer and give it a good solid feel. The fence is fairly good, the only flex is out on the ends if I put a lot of pressure on them. Also I forgot to include that Wahuda also sent 10 additional carbide inserts (there are 12 total on the head) so I will probably never have to buy any more.


----------



## chuckin (May 19, 2020)

Thanks for the review.I bought the 8 inch model and had the same problems.Also took table off to figure out the leveling screws.Mine cuts good.But the chips do build up under the machine.U can't tell til u remove it from your benchtop.I can fit a 4 inch hose on mine and use a jet cyclone dust collector but dust collection is poor.I don't cut boards longer than 4 foot.As I just use it to prep lumber from making segment bowls.I am happy so far with mine.


----------



## starkw1 (May 4, 2017)

Davevand & Chuckin

I also bought the 8" model about a year ago and am also very pleased with it. I consider the dust collection to be very good to excellent. Don't care about chips that end up under the machine, as long as they are not on the floor.


----------



## mikeber (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for the review! Wasn't familiar with this company. I see they are also offering a midi lathe but everything seems pricey. An unknown company competing with Jet and Rikon at similar price point? Time will tell…


----------



## kkaucher (Jul 11, 2017)

I have a Cutech lunchbox planer and a 6" Cutech jointer. They're not perfect, but they do a good job and provide a nice finish. No problems after a little over 2 years of use.


----------



## Lou6 (Nov 23, 2020)

How much di d you pay?


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

https://www.wahudatools.com/Table-Top-Jointer-s/192.htm
Paid list price with free shipping


----------



## kkaucher (Jul 11, 2017)

> How much di d you pay?
> 
> - Lou Sylvester


When it was Cutech, I bought the planer and jointer on 02/11/2018 for $600 including tax and shipping.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I bought the 8" version a few weeks ago. Works great for a benchtop especially with the spiral cutter. It came from Canada with free shipping and no tax for $549.


----------



## Rivercityjeff (Feb 11, 2020)

We bought the 6" model for the church shop. If worked extremely well straight out of the box. Clean edges on cherry with no snipe. Much better than my old longbed Jet! Much quieter than the Jet because of the staggered cutters. Less energy too.

As soon as we get the 2021 budget sorted, I will purchase the Wahuda planer too!


----------



## RyanGi (Jan 13, 2021)

I have the 8" Wahuda with the segmented cutting head. It works excellent in my hobby shop….I use the extendable supports and find they work very well. Mine were about perfectly co-planer when I got it. I will say that I took a lot of time getting the infeed and outfeed tables just right…and I almost never adjust the depth of cut. But, it does what I need it to do, cleanly and without a fuss. The fence works well and is easy enough to use. For a small shop, I think it's a great buy!


----------



## Steve0100 (Dec 27, 2020)

I have the 8 inch and am new at this. I seem to have some learning to do with technique when doing longer boards. Until then I put together longer beds when I need them….

Anyway I clamped levels on the laminate boards to help them stay flat. Getting the stands level wasn't too difficult. Basically I clamp a level to the laminate boards and lower them onto the jointer beds until flat and level. The stands are somewhat stiff to move up and down so I begin too high and push down… it's much easier.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

That's a cool looking stand it's on. What is that?

Edit. Never mind I found it.


----------

